# Man who named Redskins removed from teams history



## WonderWino (Jun 24, 2020)

https://ca.sports.yahoo.com/washington-removing-george-preston-marshalls-name-from-website-and-ring-of-honor-but-team-name-remains-155813598.html
		


*Washington removing George Preston Marshall's name from website and ring of honor, but team name remains*
https://sneed.yimg.com/ny/api/res/1.2/220XhpHvZXzpiyXBjjTBIA--~A/YXBwaWQ9aGlnaGxhbmRlcjtzbT0xO2ZpPWZpbGw7dz04NDtoPTg0O2lsPXBsYW5l/https://sneed.yimg.com/os/creatr-images/GLB/2017-11-09/0c18cb50-c570-11e7-8279-239cc8131e1a_Cwik-headshot.JPG.cf.jpg
Chris Cwik
Yahoo SportsJun. 24, 2020, 12:58 p.m.

It took a few days, but Washington is removing all references to George Preston Marshall from the team’s website. The team will also take Marshall’s name off the ring of honor and history wall, according to John Keim of ESPN.

The move comes days after a Marshall monument at RFK Stadium was removed. The team was not consulted about that removal, and did not issue comment to the Washington Post on Friday.

Marshall — who died in 1969 — was the last NFL team owner to integrate his team. Marshall signed Bobby Mitchell, the team’ first Black player, in 1962. Marshall signed Mitchell after Attorney General Robert F. Kennedy and Secretary of the Interior Stewart Udall threatened to prevent the team from playing at RFK unless it integrated. The team announced Saturday it would retire Mitchell’s number. Mitchell died in April.

While Washington is removing references to Marshall from the franchise, the team name still remains. Marshall was responsible for naming the team the Redskins. The team has opposed requests to change the name for years, and has given no indication it’ll change its mind on the issue.

Washington will remove Marshall’s name from the franchise, but one of his biggest contributions will remain ... for now, at least.

- end of article -​
So, they're not even attempting to hide it anymore. This should be raising more than a few alarm bells about the future of any inconvenient pieces of history​


----------



## Blasterisk (Jun 24, 2020)

The Redskins have _always_ been at war with Eastasia, anything else would be racist.


----------



## JoyQ (Jun 24, 2020)

Unless they rename that’s just stupid. Either stay as is or completely rename. Now they can’t even claim not renaming is to keep their history alive.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Jun 24, 2020)

I think they should take Myron Cope's suggestion and call themselves the Redfaces -- all they ever do is embarass themselves.


----------



## Meat Target (Jun 24, 2020)

JoyQ said:


> Unless they rename that’s just stupid. Either stay as is or completely rename. Now they can’t even claim not renaming is to keep their history alive.


I mean, I can at least understand why the Cleveland Indians got rid of Chief Wahoo despite keeping the name. 

Of course, now anyone with the mascot Cowboys is gonna get shithammered because of muh genocide of the poor noble savages.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jun 24, 2020)

The Redskins are now thin skinned.


----------



## Marche (Jun 24, 2020)

Rename them to foreskins.


----------



## Save the Loli (Jun 24, 2020)

I guess blacks come ahead of natives in the Oppression Olympics.


Meat Target said:


> Of course, now anyone with the mascot Cowboys is gonna get shithammered because of muh genocide of the poor noble savages.


They'll call them the Cow***s (because it's both imperialism and probably transphobia/sexism) just like they're the Red****s now. Also can't wait to see them overlook more historical facts like 1/4 of all cowboys being black (and a bunch of others being Native) but I've long since learned that the "historical" in "historical injustice" is whatever they want it to mean.


----------



## Absolutego (Jun 24, 2020)

JoyQ said:


> Unless they rename that’s just stupid. Either stay as is or completely rename. Now they can’t even claim not renaming is to keep their history alive.


It's been pretty obvious to everybody that the real reason Snyder won't rename the team is rooted in his fanboy autism for years, that's why their response to public controversy is always confused nonsense like this that irritates everyone.


----------



## Red Hood (Jun 24, 2020)

Meat Target said:


> I mean, I can at least understand why the Cleveland Indians got rid of Chief Wahoo despite keeping the name.
> 
> Of course, now anyone with the mascot Cowboys is gonna get shithammered because of muh genocide of the poor noble savages.


The cowboys didn't even fight the Indians. That was the US Army, fresh from emancipating the slaves during the civil war. Including all-black regiments nicknamed Buffalo soldiers by the natives.

Cruel irony.


----------



## Meat Target (Jun 24, 2020)

The Shadow said:


> The cowboys didn't even fight the Indians. That was the US Army, fresh from emancipating the slaves during the civil war.
> 
> Cruel irony.



Cancel the Army. Give them dildoes and teddy bears instead of guns.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 25, 2020)

I think if the people who first created the NFL and the teams within it so long ago could have seen the future there would have been at least one team called the Niggers.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jun 25, 2020)

The Shadow said:


> The cowboys didn't even fight the Indians. That was the US Army, fresh from emancipating the slaves during the civil war. Including all-black regiments nicknamed Buffalo soldiers by the natives.
> 
> Cruel irony.



Everybody on the Frontier fought the Indians. Pioneers went in way ahead of the US Army in most cases. Army would be called in to support them once they were attacked.


----------



## Twinkletard (Jun 25, 2020)

Marche said:


> Rename them to foreskins.



Mascot will be a rabbi with bloody teeth


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 25, 2020)

Marche said:


> Rename them to foreskins.


They're americans, they don't have em.

Better name them the foreskinned.


----------



## General Disarray (Jun 25, 2020)

This is a _war against white people_, in case you hadn't noticed by now. 

Fuck this shit, I'm heading out of the city today for brunch and to get my drink on; if I had my druthers, I would not return.


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 25, 2020)

They should remove Dan Snyder from the Redskins history while they're at it.


----------



## Iron Hamster (Jun 25, 2020)

JoyQ said:


> Unless they rename that’s just stupid. Either stay as is or completely rename. Now they can’t even claim not renaming is to keep their history alive.


I imagine this will be the NFL theme this year again. I can see Redskin home games being a shitfest with protests.


----------



## Meat Target (Jun 25, 2020)

Iron Hamster said:


> I imagine this will be the NFL theme this year again. I can see Redskin home games being a shitfest with protests.


The hippies were griping about the Chief's Chop chant being racist(it's the same one as Florida State). I hope KC doesn't listen. Fans don't care about this bullshit, and Patrick Mahomes being a class act (polar opposite of Kaepernick) arguably saved the league.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Jun 25, 2020)

People thought 1984 was a work of fiction. Little did they know it was actually a prophetic work of nonfiction.


----------



## Meat Target (Jun 25, 2020)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> People thought 1984 was a work of fiction. Little did they know it was actually a prophetic work of nonfiction.


Orwell is over-quoted, but for a good reason. The one that sticks in my mind RN:
"The more powerful the Party becomes, the less tolerant it will be".


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Jun 25, 2020)

Meat Target said:


> Orwell is over-quoted, but for a good reason. The one that sticks in my mind RN:
> "The more powerful the Party becomes, the less tolerant it will be".


Well the left always wants to change history and change what words mean or removing such words from our vocabulary. You also have many of our Freedoms being compromised to make a select few people happy. Of course people like Orwell would be quoted because it's all we see now days.

Even T.A.Z.: The Temporary Autonomous Zone is a good read for what's going on in certain cities. Though I would avoid most of Peter's works.


----------



## Save the Loli (Jun 25, 2020)

Meat Target said:


> Orwell is over-quoted, but for a good reason. The one that sticks in my mind RN:
> "The more powerful the Party becomes, the less tolerant it will be".


Just read Road to Wigan Pier, Orwell points out the reason more people aren't socialist (he's writing in 1930s Depression-era Britain) is because the Labour Party and other left-wing groups were full of vegetarians, prohibitionists, and other cranks and not people who care about the working class. He was basically describing the "woke left" of his day (Prohibitionism was considered a left-wing cause outside of its local alliances with Christian fundamentalists). Not much different than today's white upper class (and literal billionaires and megacorporations) demanding all this woke shit.


----------



## Absolutego (Jun 25, 2020)

Save the Loli said:


> Prohibitionism was considered a left-wing cause outside of its local alliances with Christian fundamentalists)


Christian fundamentalists were generally associated with left-wing causes prior to Roe vs. Wade. Nanny State Democracy would be a perfect fit for most fundamentalists today if it weren't so urban-centered and pro-choice.


----------

